# Ebb and Flo' Grow



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2011)

A little update- Plants are just over a week into flower. 40+ cuts with many different strains, adding new ones every week. Pre98BK, LVPK,Blackberrybubba, KKSC, chem D (esp), UK cheese, Blue cheese, white fire, moonshine and many many others.... 

Lucas formula with a lil tweak, Dash of koolbloom and food grade h202.

Someone said good luck with all those strains in one table...:ignore: :doh: ..thanks man, I could not have done it with out your kudos! :giggle:

Here come the budzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Skillz!:hubba:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a sea of green!! Very nice!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 7, 2011)

Coooool ! 

I'm in. I love flower from baby clone grows, everything happens so fast. 

*GREEN POWER* to you and yours!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 7, 2011)

You don't have a lot of space and they are going to get big very fast. Good luck with the grow. I am going to keep an eye on your posting because I want to see how you come out of this one.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a 6x3 table ebb and flo, SOG. Here are some pics today a week and a half into flower.

There isnt much space on a houseboat, I have GJ of this grow on other sites that have the design and tweaks. Using R/O water now was on rainwater for veg.

Alot of strains and alot of pics...will have to resize them one by one. Here they come!

You can see the bubba kush is comming along...

More clones going into the table tomorrow. Updates as they "purdy up".:hubba: 

BIUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bongin:


----------



## Growdude (Mar 7, 2011)

Im sure its going to turn out great like always TOA!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 7, 2011)

looking good man.


----------



## my my (Mar 7, 2011)

I can smell those girls all the way over here!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2011)

its been two weeksflowering for sure now...ladies were filling out very nicely so i spaced them out some to let the lower branches get more "sun"...will rearrange soon agian as i just got clones of kens cut GDP and kandi shiva.......there are another 20 cuts to the right of the spaced out pic in the table to the right that i added in the past week and a half. will get a better shot of the whole table when i get every single cut on the table, i think i have another 20 or so (i will pic the strongest cuts if i feel i wont have the room and try and gift the rest).

ive got prolly around 60 in there now plus one purple kush x ww x pineapple thats a week old. Just goes to show even a seedling can take over 1600 ppm in an ebb and flo'. 


the clones in the back of the table have streched more than id like because i wasnt able to get to all the branches to supercrop them. One of the downsides of growing in such a small area. 

My cams focus is getting outta wack, thats what ya get for 200 bux now adays i guess....you can see what i mean in the last pic. the rest all looked like **** so i deleted them. will try and get more pics after i get every cut in the table and get them organized according to growth and stature....


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking great TOA.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yall got REP!

The buds are comming on quick and i have already burned through 50 rapid rooters in the past month not including whats in the aero cloner.

LGs cut of moonshine, 
white fire,
 UK cheese, 
Blue cheese,
 UBC99,
 gdp, 
kandi shiv', 
supersilversourdieselhaze are all new cuts in the table along with 

Dabney Blu
KKSC
Bermese x G13
Romulan (Purp/Grape) pheno
Black Domina
pre98 BK
AK-47 x Bubbleberry
E.S.P (Chem-D)
pre2k DJ Blueberry witch is more like the pre98 then a Blueberry 
lvpk
blackberry bubba,
scud

all of the above are on the table now and a couple others.

with SoCal MK, 
Mass Super Skunk, 
and skunkva91 Chem x Jacks Cleaner A.K.A Mudawg, JS cut of Casey Jones, flav and sfv ogk   on the way....

so running a wide variant of strains this time.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 13, 2011)

variaty is the spice of life


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 13, 2011)

i think ebb and flow is the best way to grow.. love it


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys  ebb and flo and RDWC are my two favs...next is dutch BATO 

Sup slo


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 14, 2011)

update after moving clones around, kandi shiva and kens GDP clones, and the PK ww pineapple seedling. 

After evap of two days Starting ppm @ 1,865 now down 6-7 gallons @ 2,38x with no burn!! :hubba: 

Fresh clones LOVING the nutes and really taking off. Put more clones in today with another 15 to add. 

I started 5 more of the PK cross seeds and will throw into the rooters tomorrow.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 14, 2011)

your room is gonna be packed in another 4 or 5 weeks.

 those are some good looking cuts man.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2011)

a nice little shot yesterday...:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Great lookin table Trill!  Whats the deal with the Chem d being called esp?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 16, 2011)

the E.S.P= East Side Pride (clone only Chem-D x outcast's Blueberry) so its Chem-D x BB
but that pheno is like 95% Chem-D it differs on certain areas like the E.S.P is Danker like Bubba Kush and the Chem-D is lemony like the SFV but not nearly as strong smelling both very potent so far i think there very close in potency type of high and everything else.

The last pic is the Blackberry Bubba. 

Thanks for stopping by bruv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 17, 2011)

looking fantastic toa

what's your Lucas little tweak...........?






			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Lucas formula with a lil tweak, Dash of koolbloom and food grade h202.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you really going to try and flower in there? It just seems like there will be no room.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 17, 2011)

the ones to the left there are only a few big plants, I lolipopped the ones i could reach...took clones and rooted them in 12/12. This is an SOG.... flowered clones when rooted. 40+ of them will be single colas with little or no bottom popcorn bud. the bigger ones will have some popcorn branches that will be chocked out but most of them i trimmed off and cloned so there will be little waste, mostly a canopy of buds. i should have went ahead and scrogged them so i dont have to supercrop and train them as much but since i was putting in clones as they arrived and rooted alot too i hesitated. They are already flowering so I assume your post is just more of a statement.


The answer to your question is yes...and no.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2011)

Update from yesterday. We are past week 3 and they are wearing their training bras...

bud unc i pmd you.

couple 8 week strains, some 9 and 10 wkers.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2011)

All the pics wouldnt fit...just a couple more. Cam is screwed up and its hard to get good shots. Now the lens wont retract. :doh:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 22, 2011)

i can't believe your flowering those tiny little things.. lol you should just grow auto's if thats as big as your gonna let them get.. jk


----------



## Real78 (Mar 24, 2011)

@Trillions, ok I understand what your saying. Once the clones root you just start flowering them.
Question
1. By doing this how big do they get?
2. How much bud do you get from doing this?
3. Also how many times a month are you harvesting? The reason I ask this is because once you get to the point where you are cloning and start flowering you should be good to go.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 25, 2011)

This thread is dead to me. :doh:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 25, 2011)

say its not so, not dead not this thread. it was so young and full of, well i don't guess its full of anything.. ok its dead.. lol 

why you killin it TOA


----------



## skull13 (Mar 26, 2011)

i was a dirtbager  need to go hydro   Is the root ball smaller?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2011)

yes skull the rootball is smaller. Using hydro the roots directly uptake the nutrients instead of relying on a symbiosis relationship between the roots and the organisms in the soil. therefore it takes less roots to produce more results with less time (in lamens).  the rootzone can still be huge depending on method but with what i do the rootzone is smaller than a "dirtbagger".  The plant does not understand if it is in soil or not as the plants "food" is at an elemental level no matter if you are growing organic or non. I.E. quicker results, more vigor, bigger yeild and a happier grower! 


and bro its dead to me... and you wonder why? LMAO


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 31, 2011)

another update- tried to get some good shots. my cams broken and slo came over to loan me his. his doesn't take pics that great but maybe tomorrow i can take my time and get some better ones.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks *SLowmo  *for keeping this thread ALIVE!!!!

:lama:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 31, 2011)

TOA---you might consider changing the name of the thread to---THE ULTIMATE MULTISTRAIN GROW---:rofl:---daaaaammmmmnnnnn---don't know how i missed this when you started---got my chair---got my pk bubble---i am subscribed---looking good brother---

:watchplant: 

:48:


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 1, 2011)

:confused2: all i did  was loan him a camera. lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 1, 2011)

:woohoo: slomo---much respect has been missing from this thread for too long--


-:yay:


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 1, 2011)

things are slow all over the site. it's not just this thread.


----------



## cubby (Apr 1, 2011)

The pics look O.K. to me......maybe I have a crappy computer....or should put my glasses on.:confused2:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 1, 2011)

So TOA I got a question. Now that youre growing on a boat, does the tides effect the level of your table when flooded? LOL! Come on bro don't let it die, keep it a float. things are def different here that's for sure. Table is def looking stellar & your skills still amaze me. Whats your Tds levels now?


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 1, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> The pics look O.K. to me......maybe I have a crappy computer....or should put my glasses on.:confused2:


 
i think either your screen is dirty or you need your glasses.. lol


----------



## Real78 (Apr 7, 2011)

Man, that looks nice.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 7, 2011)

But what is your take once they are done wet or dry doesn't mater just wanted to get an idea.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2012)

some updates,  sorry been busy....


give me time i have to resize them all. 

more to come.


i upgraded my vegging area to a tent, got an ebb and flo in there too with an 8 bank of t5s...they come out nice and chunky.

getting some fade at 9 weeks, dark solution @ 1850 ppm. all about the flood and drain times. The big one imma let go for another couple weeks.

all mega frosty and solid. im having problems with the containers kicking over even with the twine holding them up. i need wider containers.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2012)

trying to get some more sized right...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice bud there brosef. seriously frosty  I have a suggestion for the next go around. I use 4"x2" hole size "hog fence" from the hardware store and make a screen out of it that I set over top when I flip them. That way they can grow up through and be supported by the wire mesh without it blocking any light. works really good on supporting those plants that produce them donkey dik colas.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah i would normally screen them but im running a perpetual with a dual hood setup. i have to move the containers around and while i move them i check undergrowth and roots for vitality. thanks for the imput tho!!  and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Growdude (Jan 22, 2012)

Sweet looking nuggs TOA

What flood and drain times are you using?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

The pumps are set for a 12 minute flood cycle, fast and highly arreated flood with a superquick drain time. the nute to root is around 10 minutes tho. i upgraded to a bigger pump and lines...get the solution to the roots and away as quick as possible. I try and push as many flood and drains in a day as i can and since i run smaller containers they dry quicker. i also have fans on them.  I feed at night to
, 24/7, every 4 hrs rain or shine.....

ive tried alot of ways and a high ppm solution and quick flood n drains is what suits me right now.... i will always tinker with times and mediums and ideas tho....

thanks for popping in brother~!


----------



## TOA (Dec 21, 2019)

I might just add to this thread...


----------

